# Israeli "firesale" sees F16s and Merkava I tanks at discounted prices



## CougarKing (19 Jul 2013)

source: link




> *If you're looking for a cut-rate F-16 or a Merkava tank*
> 
> Published: July 15, 2013 at 1:17 PM
> 
> ...


----------

